# Starting 2.5 gallon for Betta



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

I've bought a Mini Bow 2.5 aquarium for Shimmer, my male Betta I've had for 13 months now in a one-gallon tank. The instructions say to set up the tank and wait 24 hours before putting in the fish. Is this necessary for a Betta as well? I assume the filter should be running all that time?

How often should I change the water with the filter and how much per change?

Thanks!


----------



## NaomiiSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

yes, just because he's a betta doesnt mean he doesnt deserve the same set up as any other fish. It will benefit him more if you do that.
Yes i would leave the filter on the whole time.
As its a small tank and you only have one betta, i would do a 10-15% water change evry two weeks or so.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Two partial changes a week are actually usually needed with a 2.5 gallon. If you have some kind of live plant in there and/or a less-hungry fish you MIGHT be able to get away with one but you need to keep an eye on your parameters.

Make sure you find the little sliding bar on the bottom of the filter and turn it all the way down (I'm assuming it's one of this little whisper ones). Shimmer will appreciate it


----------



## Charlie (Aug 22, 2008)

I would also recommend making a baffle for the filter if you can't turn down the flow: http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php

Bettas get really stressed with fast moving water, due to their flamboyant fins. This leads to stress, which can sometimes lead to ripped fins, diseases, and etc.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

NaomiiSmith said:


> yes, just because he's a betta doesnt mean he doesnt deserve the same set up as any other fish. It will benefit him more if you do that.
> Yes i would leave the filter on the whole time.
> As its a small tank and you only have one betta, i would do a 10-15% water change evry two weeks or so.


Obviously I am not trying to short-change my Betta "just because he's a Betta" -- why do you think I got him a bigger tank? The instructions don't mention Bettas in particular, just tropical fish in general, that's all.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

*Shimmer loves his new home!*

I prepared Shimmer's new 2.5 gallon Mini Bow and had the filter on the lowest setting for 24 hours. Last night I transferred him into his new home and he's loving it! I didn't want to put too much stuff in there to take up room, but he has two betta sized silk plants (one on each side) and a shell decoration. He's already blown some bubble-nest bubbles and swims around the whole tank. I fed him his usual five pellets this morning and later I tried the tropical fish flakes that came with the aquarium kit, just a pinch, and he ate those up too!

If anyone can afford to upgrade from a one-gallon tank to a 2.5 for a Betta, I would recommend it.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Great! A 2.5 is a perfectly good size for a betta. I have two tips though:

1) Turn down the filter current- those whisper filters that come with the tank have a little slidey thing on the pump that will allow you to turn it down. Your betta will appreciate having less current.

2) The mini-bow aquariums come with an incandescent light, which produces a *lot* of heat and can cause major temperature fluctuations. However, you can easily unscrew the bulb and replace it with a compact florescent. It will produce drastically less heat.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks okiemavis. I already knew that Bettas don't like strong currents so I slid the Whisper filter to the lowest setting and it isn't very strong at all. Right now I don't need anymore heat! I'm keeping the light off until we get cold weather. If the bulb gets the water too hot too soon then, I'll get a florescent.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, using the bulb as a heater can actually be more dangerous. Say your house is 72 degrees in the winter and the light heats the water to 80 degrees. That means your betta is going to undergo a 8 degrees temperature change twice a day, which is very stressful. Leaving the light 24/7 will be just as stressful.

To sum it up, light really can't be used as a reliable heat source. It's best to get a heater before the temperature begins to drop. Steady temperature is one of the best things you can do for your fish's health.


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for more info, okiemavis.  I do know that the light needs to be turned off for the night so the little guy can sleep, and keep his biological clock in order. Right now I'm not using the light bulb. When we get cold weather here, I'll monitor his temp (I have a thermometer!!) and will get a heater if need be.

What is your advice on doing water changes for my 2.5 gallon?


----------

